# Freezing season.



## surapon (Feb 6, 2014)

Dear friends.
Well, My original country is Thailand , that 40 years ago, before I adopt North Carolina, USA as my home state.
Yes, Thailand is a tropical Country = 80 to 115 Degree " F " all year round.
That why, When I see snow or Ice around my home = make me very excite as the kid see the sweet candy.
Enjoy the frozen stuffs.
Surapon

BD31, the wild duck on the frozen pond.,


----------



## surapon (Feb 6, 2014)

That why, When I see snow or Ice around my home = make me very excite as the kid see the sweet candy.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## Jeffbridge (Feb 7, 2014)

Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Jeffbridge said:


> Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Jeffbridge.
Well, I shoot about 200 Photos at that time, But only a few are good enough for post in CR.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello Mr. Surapon,

Very nice shots Sir. I really like the fist one with the duck on the frozen pond.

Have a great day Sir.


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Click said:


> Hello Mr. Surapon,
> 
> Very nice shots Sir. I really like the fist one with the duck on the frozen pond.
> 
> Have a great day Sir.



Thank you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Click.
Ha, Ha, Ha---That one is the Lucky one, Because of the duck can not move, The Feet already Froozen to the Ice, And Stuck there, Easy to shot in the Slow Shutter speed with out motion Blur.-----No, NO, No---Just Kidding , Sir.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 7, 2014)

surapon said:


> That why, When I see snow or Ice around my home = make me very excite as the kid see the sweet candy.
> Have a great weekend.
> Surapon



Interesting, did you use a cross screen filter for these by any chance?


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > That why, When I see snow or Ice around my home = make me very excite as the kid see the sweet candy.
> ...


Dear Friend mrsfotografie.
No, I use Photoshop Star Paint Brush, Color : White to do 4 Points star for these Photos, Because No sun in the Night time.
And In the day time Picture, The Sun is in the wrong Angle.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 7, 2014)

surapon said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > surapon said:
> ...



Dear friend Surapon, Cool! I really thought it was a physical filter.


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 7, 2014)

What?! You had icicles!? I've never seen them in NC, and now I'm in Utah this week I'm missing them!

I tried to get some photos of the ducks on a frozen Yates Mill Pond a couple weeks ago. I was up early, got all my gear together, walked out to the bridge and tried to take a picture. No CF card. GAH! I've done that so many times! Of course, I didn't have time to go home again to get the CF card. *sigh*

But I'm sure my photo would've been almost as good as yours


----------



## Skywise (Feb 7, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Dear friend Surapon, Cool! I really thought it was a physical filter.



I was thinking the same thing except the star ABOVE the drop was clueing me in that it might've been photoshopped.

Although I will have to say Mr. Surapon... you may very well have just enticed me to purchase Photoshop! ;D


----------



## jprusa (Feb 7, 2014)

Very nice Surapon!


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> What?! You had icicles!? I've never seen them in NC, and now I'm in Utah this week I'm missing them!
> 
> I tried to get some photos of the ducks on a frozen Yates Mill Pond a couple weeks ago. I was up early, got all my gear together, walked out to the bridge and tried to take a picture. No CF card. GAH! I've done that so many times! Of course, I didn't have time to go home again to get the CF card. *sigh*
> 
> But I'm sure my photo would've been almost as good as yours



Sorry my friend yorgasor.
You miss this cold spill last week, But It will come back to see us soon..
The Duck on the frozen pond at Duke Garden, Last year.
Ha, Ha, Ha " No CF card. GAH! "---We get Old in every days, That why, I have 32 GB spare CF. Card in my Cell-P bag in my Belt all the times.
Yes, You are Right 120%= 1% of our 10,000 Photos will be masterpiece in one day.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Skywise said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Dear friend Surapon, Cool! I really thought it was a physical filter.
> ...



Yes, Yes, Yes, Dear friend Skywise.
Yes, Photoshop is the best tool for Photographers like us, Who not the PRO yet, and need some magic help to improve our picture's quality----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

jprusa said:


> Very nice Surapon!



Thanks you, Sir, Dear jprusa.
Glad that you like these Cold weather Pictures.
Surapon


----------



## gbchriste (Feb 7, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> What?! You had icicles!? I've never seen them in NC, and now I'm in Utah this week I'm missing them!
> 
> I tried to get some photos of the ducks on a frozen Yates Mill Pond a couple weeks ago. I was up early, got all my gear together, walked out to the bridge and tried to take a picture. No CF card. GAH! I've done that so many times! Of course, I didn't have time to go home again to get the CF card. *sigh*
> 
> But I'm sure my photo would've been almost as good as yours



I keep a 32GB SD card in the second slot of my 5DIII. It never comes out of the camera. It is my backup. My normal setup is shooting RAW on 8GB CF cards in Slot 1, and large JPGs to the 32GB SD is slot 2. That way I can fill up many, many 8GB RAW cards and still have room to spare on the backup SD card. While the JPGs aren't as forgiving in post processing, they are intended to be my safety valve incase something goes wrong. 

I intentionally leave the SD card in the camera at all times. In my normal workflow, the images get offloaded from the CF cards on to my PC and external backup drives. Then the next time I go out and shoot, I just reformat and start over.

Having this second card has saved my bacon a couple of times. Once I went out with only one CF card because I didn't expect t shoot that much. But I hung around longer that planned and filled up the CF card before what was one of the best sunsets of the year. In that case, I just pulled the full CF card out and switched the SD card over to capture RAW. I've also forgotten to load up a CF card once or twice and having that SD card ever present save the day.

The only time the SD card comes out is if there is something on it I need that I don't have on a CF card, then it goes right back in the camera.


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 7, 2014)

gbchriste said:


> yorgasor said:
> 
> 
> > What?! You had icicles!? I've never seen them in NC, and now I'm in Utah this week I'm missing them!
> ...



That's a great idea. I'm not too interested in getting jpg shots too, but I can totally see the benefits of keeping a spare in that SD slot.


----------

